# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  ArenaNet taking the D3 route?

## tsu789

So. I just had a great night, got to level 80, made about 7g in a few hours, and had some fun. I'm messing around in WvW when I get a new build notice. I say screw it, log out, and play Borderlands 2 for a bit. I'm in skype with a buddy who was doing CM story, and he starts talking about how much harder things are with pugs. Then he starts to notice that they buffed some of the mobs. Ends up taking his group about 45 minutes, and costs him roughly 10 silver. We keep telling him they must've buffed the experience or at least the cash, so he should just finish up. 

Finally, he finishes the final boss, who is, once more, easier than the trash (sound familiar?) and he receives a whopping 2kxp, and... Get this, 90 copper. 90 copper even for a 10-15 minute run is shit, even at level 55. It seems that they more or less decided to slap anyone who was enjoying the ability to MAKE money and level quickly in a game for once directly in the face. Oh, and I would've posted this on their forums, but apparently it is having issues allowing people to log in. Cool story, Anet.

Don't get me wrong, I enjoy the game. I really do. But now it seems to be going back to the familiar song of raping any chance of gaining wealth even remotely easily. Dungeons should be WORTH running, not a chore.

----------


## Neymar

Not able to try this but it may have been a glitch. Have to wait and see if others experience this too. I'm still stuck at 65 and need ways to level up. If this is true then I won't be happy!  :Frown:

----------


## Sharps

I dont understand you guys. I went from 65 to 73 in one day without even trying and i spent most of the time in WvW. Theres crafting theres exploring theres dungeons theres events, i srsly don't get how you can complain about leveling  :Big Grin:

----------


## cerxis

Noooo!!! 

how u level in wvw? running around with the zerg and do what they do?
i only get a few xp by killing other players and they only do an event every 15-30min for 1 bubble
so i would need 2-3h for one level in wvw  :Frown:

----------


## H4K1

you're running with the wrong zerg then lol

----------


## tsu789

In all honesty it's not the fact that I can't level in other ways, I can. There is a lot to do in the game. What makes it annoying is the fact that they seem to have made dungeon running more or less worthless. I have not tried exploration mode yet, but I am curious if they've messed with the rewards from that as well.

----------


## aloysim

In my opinion, ArenaNet is inexperienced with dealing with the ingame markets. I understand they're trying to keep the rate of inflation of the item prices to a minimum, by nerfing the shit out of any money-making methods. But the satisfaction and drive of playing such MMORPGs is the feeling of wealth by working hard. If you have to grind 20 hours a day just to have enough gold to buy ONE piece of exotic armor, yes the market is not inflated, but no one really wants to spend time playing anymore.

----------


## kindbudz

edit: reread my post and i was only bragging about rich i got using all the ways that have since been removed and how fresh players have no chance. no real info. removed

----------


## Shykon

Urghh i really hate people who complain about this shit. The change is really good as people now rotate dungeons if they need to farm gold, rather than steamrolkling the easiest one 24/7. Rotate between 3 dungeons (SE/COF/AC/CM are all facroll) and you'll be fine.

----------


## GW2yoyo

In all honestly, CoF was way to easy and even tho I was surprised to see they buffed it, I still think its fair. It wasn't intended that everyone should be full CoF exotic geared within the first weeks, and I believe they just got caught not being prepared enough for preventing speed-runs in dungeons.
I like the idea that they wan't us to have a real dungeon experience, instead of tactics based on small instance bugs (like the lava part in CoF that you were able to do 70% time faster than they intended).
This way there won't be no magic way of skipping through stuff fast, your progress will be measured by your experience with the dungeon and you class. So we won't see full Exotic CoF geared players, who can't even stay a live in WvW for 2 seconds, because of there lack of actual skills.

----------


## deadrap

I don't see the point in buffing CoF, it's so much easier now to just level armorsmithing/tailoring and get 6 exotics easily that way, doing these dungeon runs was at least an alternative. Anyone who enjoys playing their mmo's with efficiency will now just level their crafting profession of choice or join in on karma zergs in EB, from 3 options down to 2.

----------


## Oxis

All these dungeons are so easy, most can still be done within 20-30 mins top without anyone dying. It's good that's they making harder and major nerf the gold drop rate, otherwise everything going to get so inflate.

----------


## tsu789

Yeah they really are not that hard. Unfortunately the DR system is bugged at the moment which is really what was pissing me off before. The difficulty is kind of refreshing, especially running with a dedicated group. What isn't fun, is someone getting 2s for a dungeon they have never run before after a 45m run.

----------


## hulm

So how is Anet taking the D3 route? If you haven't noticed the last 2 or 3 major patches made D3 Easier to play, not harder.

----------

